# Renting in Shaanxi, near Xian with garden



## daniel.smith (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi everyone at Expatforum 

I am relocating to Xi'an for work next month.
Please can you all help me with my query.
I will be staying at the accommodation provided by my work place in Xi'an for the first month or so while i look for a place.

I want to pay up to 1500 Yuans / month.
I don't mind commuting from another city / town, as long as the trip is not more than 1 hour (could maybe do 1 and a half hours absolute max, like Baoji) by train.

EDIT: Also perhapse in a town / city with less polution, something simmilar to baoji. thank you!

I only need one bedroom and bathroom.

I would like it if there was a private garden (or is nearby to a nature park that I can go and sit under a tree for a few hours), and if it was furnished. 

Please any links or insight would be so helpful!

Thank you!!


----------

